# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rosacea en tips

## Cameron

Tot ongeveer tien jaar terug had ik nog nooit van rosacea gehoord. Bij mij begon het met een paar onstekingen rond mijn mond en op mijn kin, maar met de tijd werd het al erger en na een bezoek aan een dermatoloog ging ik naar huis met de mededeling dat het om rosacea ging en ik er maar mee moest leren leven omdat het niet te genezen is. Wel kon ik het onderdrukken dmv antibiotica, wat ik dan minstens een maand moest slikken, en daarbij kreeg ik nog metronidazol, wat ik twee keer per dag op mijn gezicht moest smeren.
Tegen de tijd dat de antibiotica kuur ten einde was, had ik weer een gave, mooie huid.

Maar nog geen drie maanden later begon de ellende weer van voor af aan. Hierna heb ik nog vier keer een antibiotica kuur gehad en elke keer weer kwam het terug en elke keer weer heftiger. Ik besloot om geen antibioticakuren meer te doen omdat dit een tijdelijke oplossing was en niet echt goed is voor je darmflora. Hierna heb ik van alles geprobeerd om de rosacea te onderdrukken en ik heb heel veel verschillende cremes gekocht die van alles beloofden maar uiteindelijk toch niet werkten. Ik voelde me met de dag ongelukkiger omdat rosacea niet alleen ontsierend is, maar ook heel zeer kan doen.
Ik werd door al die onstekingen in mijn gezicht heel onzeker.
Na een tijdje werd ik er ook echt depressief door en mijn sociale leven stond op een laag pitje.

Ik heb heel veel geexperimenteerd met allerlei middeltjes zoals neem olie en appelazijn, argan olie en nog heel veel andere dingen die zouden kunnen werken.
Tot ik besloot om mijn gezicht niet meer met water schoon te maken, want ik merkte dat mijn huid daar schilferig van werd.

Ik ging jojoba olie gebruiken om mijn gezicht te reinigen, elke morgen en elke avond. daarna smeerde ik mijn gezicht in met kerium DS creme van la Roche. Om mijn roodheid te camoufleren en om mij te beschermen tegen invloeden van buitenaf, bracht ik elke morgen la Roche posay toleriane teint fluid over mijn creme aan, deze fluid heeft een beschermings factor 20. Daarnaast heb ik mij ook heel erg verdiept in gezonde voeding, ik ging zoveel mogelijk biologisch voedsel eten. Zuivel, suiker en varkensvlees heb ik helemaal verbannen uit mijn eetpatroon. Mijn koffie drink ik tegenwoordig met een stevia zoetje en ik gebruik alleen gefilterd water. Bepaalde additieven mijd ik liever ook, zoals o.a. aspartaam (E951) en mononatriumglutamaat (E621).

Het resultaat is dat ik totaal geen last meer heb van rosacea!!!

----------


## Cameron

En vooral lekker roomboter nemen ipv al die nep boters. Het schijnt dat in roomboter Activator X zit,dit werkt onstekingsremmend.
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...roomboter.html

----------

